# Some of my snakes



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

0.1 2010 Green tree viper


















1.1 2010 Red diamond back rattlers


















1.0 Northern copperhead


















Unsexed 2010 Western diamondback rattler


















Thanks for looking


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice collection you have. Particularly liking the western diamondback and copperhead.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wow*

green tree viper is simply stunning  as is the copperhead 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning! the only reason Id want a DWAL is to keep tree vipers :mf_dribble:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

you have some beautiful snakes, really love your diamondback : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I really like the albino rattler, got a pair near me and they look superb close up.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow very very nice


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

Very nice, i saw copperheads when i was in Virginia a couple of years ago in my sister in laws back garden!


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

veru nice collection


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Brings back fond memories. Love the GTV.


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

The albolabris is a beauty-find her a male!

Pete


----------

